# Schwimmteichprofil



## Turbochris (17. Aug. 2006)

Hallo,

nachdem ich immer mehr verschiedene Schwimmteichprofile im Web gefunden habe hätte ich gerne ein paar Profil-Vorschläge von Euren bewährten Schwimmteichen. Ich habe aber nur 80m²Gartenfläche für einen Teich übrig!!!

Danke im Vorraus

Christian


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Schwimmteichprofil*

Hallo Christian,

anscheinend sind die wenigen Schwimmteichbesitzer unter uns gerade im Urlaub oder anderweitig beschäftigt. 
Ich persönlich würde mich ans Naturagart-System halten! (so steht es ja auch in meiner Planung drin)
In normalen Teichen/Seen gibt es doch auch keine Mauern o.ä. unter Wasser. Ich halte sie für kontraproduktiv. 
Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja noch ein "echter Besitzer" zu Wort?!


----------

